# boshuriken high impack killers or low



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 8, 2012)

Boshuriken high impact killers or low after practicing 60 throw at 15 feet then at 18 then after hour went to clean up then check out email i open up one email sent by Phil and hate rant of boshuriken can't kill you that a toy nothing more the dude was so crazy question TO you is boshuriken high impack killer or low


----------



## Tanaka (Apr 8, 2012)

That is something you should ask your teacher. 
Because to my knowledge Boshuriken were used to cause a distraction.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 8, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Boshuriken high impact killers or low after practicing 60 throw at 15 feet then at 18 then after hour went to clean up then check out email i open up one email sent by Phil and hate rant of boshuriken can't kill you that a toy nothing more the dude was so crazy question TO you is boshuriken high impack killer or low


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 9, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Boshuriken high impact killers or low after practicing 60 throw at 15 feet then at 18 then after hour went to clean up then check out email i open up one email sent by Phil and hate rant of boshuriken can't kill you that a toy nothing more the dude was so crazy question TO you is boshuriken high impack killer or low



Bo shuriken are only killers if you hold one in your hand and stab someone with it. Thrown they don't have enough force to penetrate deeply enough.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 9, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Bo shuriken are only killers if you hold one in your hand and stab someone with it. Thrown they don't have enough force to penetrate deeply enough.


One could say the same about Pens. (Im saying that in agreement, just to ensure that isnt taken out of context. And Pens are easier to come by)


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 9, 2012)

You mean this isn't real?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 9, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> One could say the same about Pens. (Im saying that in agreement, just to ensure that isnt taken out of context. And Pens are easier to come by)


Not to mention legal to carry.


----------

